# Replace Tub?



## dkaywallace (May 12, 2006)

Is it possible to replace the awful steptub in the 26rs or is the wheel well in the way...does anyone know?


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Hi







& Welcome to Outbackers.com

I am not sure about the 26rs & wheel well placement, but some have done it & we will probably do it as well.
Here is a link to a very discriptive & detailed Tub replacement.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=8493

Good Luck,
Tami


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

This is mod on my list as well. Hurricane Plumber just finished this mod. I believe he paid approx $40 + shipping for the new tub.

I would remove the access panel and maybe with a flashlight you can see the w/house.

Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

If you stand a little distance away from that side of the trailer and eye up the skylight over the tub and draw an imaginary line down the side of the trailer, this will give you a quick glance idea of yes, no way or maybe.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

If you open the cabinet door beneath the stove, you'll see the wheelwell. The stove is directly across from the tub, unfortunately.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I must be missing something, but I still have not figured out what is so awful about the step tub? Mind you I loved Verns mod (beautiful work Vern!







), but in a space that's really too small to move around much and/or bend over, I find the 'step' a very convenient aid to washing my legs and feet.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I took the access panel of mine and the wheel well on the 26RS is right there
So the full tub is out

Don


----------



## Kyoutbacker (Apr 26, 2006)

How about a tub slide-out mod?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Hey to each his own, but I like having the enclosure. Holds my shampoo and great to have kids sit on if they are really dirty and need help getting clean.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Kyoutbacker said:


> How about a tub slide-out mod?


Love it









Thor


----------



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

this mod is on my list to do also, At 6'4", with a size 14 foot, it is hard for me to get space between me and the shower nozzle. The full tub will help alleviate this issue. The bottom line is that I'm afraid of screwing up the tub surround, doesn't it have to be pulled?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

rnameless said:


> this mod is on my list to do also, At 6'4", with a size 14 foot, it is hard for me to get space between me and the shower nozzle. The full tub will help alleviate this issue. The bottom line is that I'm afraid of screwing up the tub surround, doesn't it have to be pulled?


rnameless,

I wonder what would be involved in just moving the shower head to the step end of the tub? Might do the trick for you. You could either plumb it in that way, or just get a longer flex hose.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

That's an interesting idea


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

rnameless said:


> this mod is on my list to do also, At 6'4", with a size 14 foot, it is hard for me to get space between me and the shower nozzle. The full tub will help alleviate this issue. The bottom line is that I'm afraid of screwing up the tub surround, doesn't it have to be pulled?


I understand your plight. My oldest son's 6'6". He stepped in there and stepped out and asked the way to the bathhouse!!







Like you, he's got a big foot, 15-16, depending on the style/brand. However, many of us in the SE Outbackers have taken the shower nozzle loose, then slid it through the retaining loop midways the tub wall and reconnected it, keeping it from becoming "caught" when you're trying to use it.
Darlene


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

First thing I did Darlene. I use that loop bracket now to hold the face cloth. I slip one corner thru from the bottomand pull snug and it dries nicely there.


----------

